# rag joint question



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

ok my car is a 66 with the factory non power steering, the 71 lemans junk car has power steering so i want to put it on my car but the rag joints in the book show 64-66 power and 67-72 power, my question is to connect the 66 steering column to the 71 power gearbox what one do i need? what are the diffrences in the diffrent ones and do they interchange?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

steering column coupling for non power has a smaller diameter shaft so it will not fit onto a power box. Then the coupling was changed in various years so later model couplings will not fit earlier columns. that said, since you have both cars, look at the 66 column end of the coupling and does it match the 71 column end? Are the two bolt holes the same diameter and spacing between the holes? Each bolt hole was a different diameter for 67+, (two different size bolts were used). Now check the earlier one, if the spacing is the same, great; then if the bolt holes diameter do not match, can the column end bolt hole be enlarged to match the 71 bolts? Should only have to enlarge one hole of the two. If spacing is not the same, then would have to use a 66 power steering coupling which matches the column and should fit the 71 box shaft. (I thought the 64-72 ps couplings were all the same, but you will let us know.)


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't have a clue what fits, I'm just going by the years the parts book say but if the power steering box fits like early 60's to 70's then shouldn't the 66 power steering coupler work? Hookup to the 71 box and the 66 column? God there right when they say the hard parts in the details:/


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Dan, try Lares corporation, Lares Corporation they hooked me up when i converted the tempest to PS with a 4 turn box, just happened to have there magnet on a file cabinet in front of me....good people and they will tell you exactly what you need for any front end parts. have your box shaft and old rag joint handy so you can count teeth and measure shaft when you talk to them.










1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

It will fit , just use the power steering rag joint that is on the donor now .


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Instg8ter said:


> Dan, try Lares corporation, Lares Corporation they hooked me up when i converted the tempest to PS with a 4 turn box, just happened to have there magnet on a file cabinet in front of me....good people and they will tell you exactly what you need for any front end parts. have your box shaft and old rag joint handy so you can count teeth and measure shaft when you talk to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:agree

Lares can send you the right stuff.

-Thor


----------

